# 94 Nissan Altima not start in early morning cold weather.



## acuevas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey All,
Now that we are in the fall and are experiencing cold weather my 94 Altima will not start in the morning when cold weather. The day has to warn up then it will start. I notice that if there is dew on the car in the morning for sure it wont start. Later on in the day when its warmer after mid-day then it will start.
Any Ideas are most welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Distributor cap is cracked...letting in moisture (the dew), causing misfires and/or no spark. Warms up, dew goes away, car starts.
Not saying that's 100% the problem, but sure sounds like it.


----------



## acuevas (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks jdg,
The issue was that the valve cover gasket was allowing oil to seep into the spark plug chambers 2 and 3. there was enough oil in the chambers to prevent spark plug from firing. I replaced the valve cover gasket, cleaned chambers and now it starts not problem. Thanks again.


----------

